# I need help id with 2 of my cichlids



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

My LFS had these guys and picked them out for me. idk what they are though. All of my fish are still small juveniles. Any help would be appreciated! I'm sorry for the poor light quality, I don't have lights for the aquarium yet and my phone camera sucks 

This guy is very shy and likes to chase my yellow tailed aceai around.

























And this guy my LFS owner told me is some kind of peacock, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

First one is a peacock. Don't know exactly which one and the second looks like a afra don't know which exact one tho. 

here's one of my peacocks and a afra I have to see if yours are like this. hard to tell on the second one
Peacock 









Afra


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

my afra looks just like yours does, and the peacock looks pretty much the same as yours does. thanks for your help!


----------

